# Adding hens



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have had a rough start with predators. With that said I was able to adopt 4 hens from a lady who could no longer keep them. As of now sarge, my roo, is roughing them up a bit. I am curious how long this will last, as they are few months older then my hens.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

It probably won't last too long. He could just be developing the pecking order.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

As I this morning one of the new mature hens, the 1 RIR was with the younger birds and near the roo and the brahmas were at the far end of the roost on their own. Hopefully the ladies can get along, that side of the coop is the only side which could present any danger


----------

